# Another Stick and poke tattoo.



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Hey folks,

I gave myself this stick and poke tattoo yesterday, it's definitely the best one I've done so far. My wife and I got into stick and poke tattoos about a month ago, it's an incredibly affordable way to get a tattoo! Just something fun that I thought I would share. This one took about 5-6 hours.


----------



## Blowhard79 (Jan 13, 2021)

That is really cool.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

" A bird on the hand is worth two in the bush "


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

It may be affordable but personally I'd spend the extra money for something that I'll be taking with me to my grave.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

treefork said:


> " A bird on the hand is worth two in the bush "


And if wishes were horses, beggars would ride! Lol


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

devils son in law said:


> It may be affordable but personally I'd spend the extra money for something that I'll be taking with me to my grave.


Lol, that's why you have to take your time and be EXTRA careful!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that looks good,do you use single or multiple needle?


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks very good - especially for a stick and poke. How did you stretch the skin yourself using one hand?


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

skarrd said:


> that looks good,do you use single or multiple needle?


I used a 3rl, 5rl, 5rs and 7m. The RL needles are for lines. Rs and 7m are for shading. They're the same needles you would use with a tattoo machine.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

karaolos said:


> Looks very good - especially for a stick and poke. How did you stretch the skin yourself using one hand?


All I could do was clench my fist and bend my wrist in different directions. Lol, I probably looked pretty silly while doing it.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> I used a 3rl, 5rl, 5rs and 7m. The RL needles are for lines. Rs and 7m are for shading. They're the same needles you would use with a tattoo machine.


yeah the woman and stepdaughter have machines but only for the fake skin-artists-they wont work on the real thing,lol


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Really cool. I had only last week ordered some equipment to do my own stick poke tattoo so @Brhumbus the Terrible i am interested in any tips and advice you have. I will be doing one of my own designs. Probably just a simple black one first but i would like to do some colour ones too.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Karloshi said:


> Really cool. I had only last week ordered some equipment to do my own stick poke tattoo so @Brhumbus the Terrible i am interested in any tips and advice you have. I will be doing one of my own designs. Probably just a simple black one first but i would like to do some colour ones too.


Definitely! I don't know if I should just start info dumping or if you'd like to ask specific questions..
So I guess I'll info dump and then also answer questions. Lol

In my experience (please note that I have only done 7 tattoos and I am open to thoughts, suggestions and corrections): definitely use "stencil stuff"(or an equivalent), it's a cream/goop that will prevent your stencil from rubbing off as you wipe off excess ink. I would definitely use "green soap" before during and after your tattoo. You mix a bit of it with water(the bottle will supply the necessary info on proper mixtures) use it on your skin before/after shaving, spray a bit on paper towels to dampen them to wipe off excess ink while you work, and use it to clean off your tattoo when you are finished. Green soap also works well to remove your stencil right away if you accidentally place it wrong.

Once you're happy with where you've placed your stencil I let it sit for 15mins +/- and then apply a layer of Vaseline or petroleum jelly before beginning to tattoo. Apply more Vaseline or petroleum jelly after each time you wipe away excess ink.

Always use black ink first! Do everything you can that requires black ink, both lines and shading before you move on to other colors. When you wipe off excess black ink and smear it over lighter colors it can(and in my experience has) get into the open pores/holes and discolor other inks. It's probably best to work from the darkest inks to the lightest and to try to avoid smearing inks over each other. Sometimes it can't be helped and I haven't really experienced anything bad except with black. Definitely save white ink for last!

I have found that it is much easier to start with a 5rl needle to do line work, then use a 3rl needle to add really fine lines. A 5rl seems much easier to get a smooth and consistent line. I started with a 3rl and everything was coming out a bit jagged.

Try your best to keep your needs angled at about 45° and poke in line with your stencil. I also try to maintain approximately 45° with the needle when shading.

I think the overall process is pretty easy and relaxed when you're just taking your time. I have a few tattoos that I'm doing in stages. Do the outline, come back in 2-3weeks and then adding color. I find it's easier not to rush.

Get a clean area
Shave, clean and apply stencil
Tattoo
Clean tattoo with soap apply ointment and bandage 
Done

I hope this info has been helpful, please feel free to ask any questions. And I hope others might chime in as well! I could do with a few more tips and tricks myself!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> And if wishes were horses, beggars would ride! Lol


That was one of my mom's favorite sayings....but she rode performance horses.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

devils son in law said:


> It may be affordable but personally I'd spend the extra money for something that I'll be taking with me to my grave.


Tattoos don't always work out that way...


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Definitely! I don't know if I should just start info dumping or if you'd like to ask specific questions..
> So I guess I'll info dump and then also answer questions. Lol
> 
> In my experience (please note that I have only done 7 tattoos and I am open to thoughts, suggestions and corrections): definitely use "stencil stuff"(or an equivalent), it's a cream/goop that will prevent your stencil from rubbing off as you wipe off excess ink. I would definitely use "green soap" before during and after your tattoo. You mix a bit of it with water(the bottle will supply the necessary info on proper mixtures) use it on your skin before/after shaving, spray a bit on paper towels to dampen them to wipe off excess ink while you work, and use it to clean off your tattoo when you are finished. Green soap also works well to remove your stencil right away if you accidentally place it wrong.
> ...


Cheers for the info. Very useful to know about the accidental colour mixing on the skin. 
I think the not rushing part will be the hardest thing for me.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Karloshi said:


> Cheers for the info. Very useful to know about the accidental colour mixing on the skin.
> I think the not rushing part will be the hardest thing for me.


Not rushing is the hardest part for me too.. lol


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Is there a good YT vid to show this art form?


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Whytey said:


> Is there a good YT vid to show this art form?


I'm sure there's a lot I know I looked at a few but I don't recall any that blew me away. I think the video's I really paid attention to were on getting your stencil to stay on (before I knew about Stencil Stuff). I read quite a bit all over the internet and then just started doing it. Lol


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Slide-Easy said:


> Tattoos don't always work out that way...


Brother I've got 19 tattoos, most from very reputable people going back to the mid 80s. All are still holding up very well, I would never encourage someone to get a tattoo or tattoo themselves to save money. 

There's an old saying ... a good tattoo ain't cheap and a cheap tattoo ain't good. We've all seen unidentifiable blobs on folks and they are there forever, no do-overs. I'm glad I spent the cash for a good artist each and every time.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

devils son in law said:


> Brother I've got 19 tattoos, most from very reputable people going back to the mid 80s. All are still holding up very well, I would never encourage someone to get a tattoo or tattoo themselves to save money.
> 
> There's an old saying ... a good tattoo ain't cheap and a cheap tattoo ain't good. We've all seen unidentifiable blobs on folks and they are there forever, no do-overs. I'm glad I spent the cash for a good artist each and every time.


I don't want to toot my own horn, but I feel confident that the swallow tattoo is by far the best tattoo I have as far as quality and me actually being happy with the tattoo. 

I am unhappy with every tattoo that I have paid for because the artists didn't strictly adhere to my designs, what they think might look better is Not what i was expecting to pay for.

But everyone's different, I've had a lot of compliments given to me on tattoos done by those same "artists". I just find a lot of faults with all of them.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

finding the right artist IS the most important part,sometimes its yourself,my woman does Amazing work on the fake skin,but wont work on people because she wants to do what she wants to do,her vision not neccessarily the subject,so only on fake skin,,,,,,and me,LOL,she has actually fixed a couple older tattoos i have,touchups,i havve been fortunate in 40 years i have only had one bad experiance,and it was covered up by a Master [R.I.P. Boots] ,however with all this said,an artist,most artists know what they are capable of and can generally do a better job on themselves


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

devils son in law said:


> Brother I've got 19 tattoos, most from very reputable people going back to the mid 80s. All are still holding up very well, I would never encourage someone to get a tattoo or tattoo themselves to save money.
> 
> There's an old saying ... a good tattoo ain't cheap and a cheap tattoo ain't good. We've all seen unidentifiable blobs on folks and they are there forever, no do-overs. I'm glad I spent the cash for a good artist each and every time.


For me it is as important to learn the process and skill. It isn't about saving money.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

devils son in law said:


> Brother I've got 19 tattoos, most from very reputable people going back to the mid 80s. All are still holding up very well, I would never encourage someone to get a tattoo or tattoo themselves to save money.
> 
> There's an old saying ... a good tattoo ain't cheap and a cheap tattoo ain't good. We've all seen unidentifiable blobs on folks and they are there forever, no do-overs. I'm glad I spent the cash for a good artist each and every time.


I am glad they worked out for you, Peetie Wheatstraw, but _Tattoos don't always work out that way... _


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> It may be affordable but personally I'd spend the extra money for something that I'll be taking with me to my grave.


Let's see some of these tattoos from the 80s.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

I worked in a prison for 12 years and I have seen some real nice tattoos done from basic tools and shitty ink. Lol


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Let's see some of these tattoos from the 80s.


Compliments of JD Crowe, Danny Williams, Tom Renshaw, Suzanne Fauser(RIP), Zeke Owens, Jerry Thomas, Tony Olivas and a couple others.


----------



## Di9ital (Jan 7, 2022)

This reminds me of jail lol. Stay away from tattoos. Be very careful of how you present yourself to the world. Youre never the same person over the years. You have to give yourself flexibility. A decade later you will hate that picture and wish you had never scarred yourself. As you mature, you will understand.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> Compliments of JD Crowe, Danny Williams, Tom Renshaw, Suzanne Fauser(RIP), Zeke Owens, Jerry Thomas, Tony Olivas and a couple others.


Damn man, looks real good for being that old.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

@devils son in law isn't JD Crowe the guy out of Virginia Beach?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> @devils son in law isn't JD Crowe the guy out of Virginia Beach?


His shop was in York County because it was the only place in the area tattooing was allowed. But yes, I do believe he lived in Va Beach.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Di9ital said:


> This reminds me of jail lol. Stay away from tattoos. Be very careful of how you present yourself to the world. Youre never the same person over the years. You have to give yourself flexibility. A decade later you will hate that picture and wish you had never scarred yourself. As you mature, you will understand.


i am 65 years old,been tattooed head to toe-literally-visibly for 38 of those years and i regret none of them,i paid for all of them so i dont really care how others judge me,they are human beings and dont Know me,the only judge i care about knows All about me the scars and marks on me are from experiances,lessons and memories of what are no more,and if it bothers someone ,well,that would be Their problem not mine,just my .02 cents worth


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> i am 65 years old,been tattooed head to toe-literally-visibly for 38 of those years and i regret none of them,i paid for all of them so i dont really care how others judge me,they are human beings and dont Know me,the only judge i care about knows All about me the scars and marks on me are from experiances,lessons and memories of what are no more,and if it bothers someone ,well,that would be Their problem not mine,just my .02 cents worth


Hear! Hear!!


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Di9ital said:


> This reminds me of jail lol. Stay away from tattoos. Be very careful of how you present yourself to the world. Youre never the same person over the years. You have to give yourself flexibility. A decade later you will hate that picture and wish you had never scarred yourself. As you mature, you will understand.


I have stayed away from tattoos all my life until way into adulthood. Not many working years left in me. I have always wanted a tattoo but know how some see them and how it can make things like getting a job difficult. Well now i live somewhere where most of the public have a tattoo and people working in banks have pink hair and piercings poking out of all manner of places. In fact I am the only person in my workplace without a tattoo and i work in a school.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Karloshi said:


> I have stayed away from tattoos all my life until way into adulthood. Not many working years left in me. I have always wanted a tattoo but know how some see them and how it can make things like getting a job difficult. Well now i live somewhere where most of the public have a tattoo and people working in banks have pink hair and piercings poking out of all manner of places. In fact I am the only person in my workplace without a tattoo and i work in a school.


Karloshi, if I would have known most people would have tattoos I never would have gotten one. In fact, if one more person gets a tattoo I'm getting all mine removed!


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

I've just always thought tattoos looked cool. Depending on the tattoo of course. I figured that I will do my arms and pay for work on my shoulders and upper back. I feel like it's just a comfy shirt that you never have to change and with time, it'll still look like your favorite comfy shirt, just more worn in!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Yep


----------

